# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  test amps what one is real what one if fake...

## amcon

what one is real what one is fake...

the black amp is filled with .75 of oil
the black amp company lable is not filled in solid(others i have seen are filled in)
the black amp is slightly larger than most other amps
the black amp is very hard to pop open 

the red amp is slightly smaller
the red amp is filled with 1 ml or cc
the red amp when opening is very simple a easy push pops it open

----------


## BJJ

Are you concerned about this or it is just a joke?

----------


## amcon

no joke, conserned... used one of them and felt like $h!t.

----------


## CHAP

> no joke, conserned... used one of them and felt like $h!t.


Why do you say it felt fake?

And I have no idea if 1 is real or not.

----------


## amcon

feel like crap while on the stuff... lost 10ish lbs in a few weeks, i was taking this test e, and some test c prior... growing well... then switched to the test e only... felt like crap! all my rage was gone... having to take a nap daily

----------


## CHAP

Sounds Fake or underdosed. Need to have some bloodwork done so you know if you need to PCT. 

You on TRT right. So you dont need to PCT.

Sounds like your crashing though.

----------


## amcon

yes on trt... taking 3 amps a week, 750 gms ... blood work is coming next week... i know the stuff cant be good stuff... too many things are not working

----------


## CHAP

You buy your own amps for TRT?

----------


## amcon

that was the goal... hit 250 ever two weeks after the cycle, then cruse till i need to cycle again...

----------


## amcon

bump

----------


## JiGGaMaN

hard to say because those are two different brands. did you get any aburaihans of different sizes? i think those could be fake...

----------


## xo3et

The Iran test company label is not always filled in black, they changed the design during a batch. 

Its pretty tough to tell, the Caspian look genuine to me. 

As Jiggaman has said..

----------


## amcon

> hard to say because those are two different brands. did you get any aburaihans of different sizes? i think those could be fake...


the biggest dif is in the black labled stuff is the fact that they have 3/4 of a cc in the amp.

----------


## amcon

> The Iran test company label is not always filled in black, they changed the design during a batch. 
> 
> Its pretty tough to tell, the Caspian look genuine to me. 
> 
> As Jiggaman has said..


odd to change the design mid way thru batch... but any ways the black stuff is 100% fake. i will get blood to back that up on tues...

----------


## amcon

bump

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> bump


the black ones and the red ones are two different companies by the way.

----------


## xo3et

The Caspien look ok, i spent much time researching them as i brought a fair few. From what i read and was told was that there was little chance that they would have been faked and them amps look like the ones I had from what i can see.

The Iran test changed the logo design and reverted back during a batch, haven't a clue why but i again asked these questions. If the levels are not consistent and the amp size changes enough to stand out its a good indication they are no good.

Please keep us updated with what's real and fake.

----------


## xnotoriousx

You sure that black one is fake? I've read nothing but good things, 6045 batch had fakes but anything else should be good... Anyone else have any input ??

----------


## amcon

had blood take to day... will find out in a few days what is up ...i have been on the black amps for three weeks ... i took one of the red amps last week and felt great - back was fill with achne for a few days after...

----------


## amcon

bump

----------


## xo3et

amcon how is the blood work results.

the Iran test legit?

----------


## mickey1488

Any word if the black dot ones are real or fake?

----------


## MORPHIN

can we get a closer pic of the irani's and the batch number?

----------


## mickey1488

Heres a clearer picture

----------


## nombie

> Heres a clearer picture


Is the above pic legit test??? This is the test I got with the black dot on amps and logo above the company name.

----------


## MORPHIN

from what I see it looks GTG maybe have a pic of the whoel amp will be better

----------


## anabolic1979

i would stay away from the Iranian ones had bad experiences with them, boils all over body no gains from a batch. i will never touch them again

----------


## robmase

I have batch #6036 only .75 ml per amp with black dot. 3 weeks on and feel great

----------


## wowwow

i have batch 7044 and its gtg I noticed youre exp. date was rubbed off, mine do not rub off easily.

----------


## lift_heavy

thanks

----------


## lift_heavy

why tho?

----------


## lift_heavy

hmmm...

----------


## dlex

i have that gear in the black amp dude if its oily its good to go and pretty good human grade to bro your gtg

----------

